
Jaguar Land Rover is building a test fleet of 100 semi-autonomous cars - vezycash
http://www.theverge.com/2016/7/13/12170612/jaguar-land-rover-self-driving-cars-uk-tests
======
osullivj
I owned a Land Rover Discovery 3 for several years. It was the most unreliable
and expensive vehicle I've ever had. The thought of semi-autonomous JLR
vehicles on public roads horrifies me.

